# Help



## LonelyA (Apr 22, 2012)

My husband and I would be making 4 years tomorrow. we starting fighting in September of 2011 and he is prison and has been in prison the whole time we been married. 

I have the paper work and I am almost done and I been trying to find someone to look though them so I can make sure that everything is done correctly. 

I am so stressed I want to scream his family act like they care but all they can do is rub it in my face and try to tell me I need to hurry and get this done and stop playing around. 

I know I need to get it done and I will. I just feel so over stressed and that I am all by myself.. 

Sorry maybe I just need to breath


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

divorce papers?


----------

